# North Florida????



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

:w How bout it? North Central Florida........:w


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Hell yeah! Actually the south crew was thinking of renting a van and head out there to herf with you guys. Ron is the man to talk to, he is our official herf promoter


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Man, I miss all these Florida herfs, I'll be back in Atlanta by the time anything gets put together.. dammit! Hope you guys have fun!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

It's looking like a herf a month here (and sometimes more) but, we're definately planning something up north to include everyone else. No worries.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> :w How bout it? North Central Florida........:w


I'm up for it! This is getting into my neck of the state.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> It's looking like a herf a month here (and sometimes more) but, we're definately planning something up north to include everyone else. No worries.


When are we going to get together and herf:w


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm near Jax... I could be up for a short drive to herf w/ the fellow gorillas! Details... please.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

How about something in March, you guys up there will need to scout a location for the event.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Nely said:


> How about something in March, you guys up there will need to scout a location for the event.


If ya'll wanted to come all the way up here maybe ST. Augustine or Daytona or Orlando would be good. Orlando would be more of a central location for a weekend herf.I don't think there is much to do around here, in Gainesville.March is Bike Week I think:al in Daytona.I'm up for Whatever!!!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey, I'm in SE GA for a few weeks, I'm game if something gets put together for a weekend in the next month or so.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

ghostrider said:


> Hey, I'm in SE GA for a few weeks, I'm game if something gets put together for a weekend in the next month or so.


cool..lets see what we can do....


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

I was PM'ing with mikey202... what do you all think about a Sat. or Sun. in either Jax or St. Augustine sometime in the next 2-3 weeks? Are these good locations? I see one or two folks in South GA and was thinking that Orlando or Daytona was too far for them,.... comments? Other places?


----------



## TheLighterGuy (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey everybody, I know Rocky Patel is having a herf on the 20th near Tampa.
I guess that might be a bit south for most but there will be free smokes....


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nely said:


> How about something in March, you guys up there will need to scout a location for the event.


Don't forget we're gonna try and do Miami (El sabor) in Febuary and that George's festival in FTL is in March....


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Don't forget we're gonna try and do Miami (El sabor) in Febuary and that George's festival in FTL is in March....


George's Beer and Cigar Festival is March 11-12 in Ft. Lauderdale So that weekend is out for me. I'd like also sometime in Feb to do a Herf over on the west coast of Florida to hook up with the crew out there. I'm going to start PM'ing Skip and Gray to see about setting something up over there in Feb. There is supposed to be one at LJ's on the 21st of this month, but that may change.

We're a planning to do some MAJOR HERFING down here, so just let any of us know when your going to be in Florida and we'll make something go on for when your here.

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> ...There is supposed to be one at LJ's on the 21st of this month, but that may change....
> 
> We're a planning to do some MAJOR HERFING down here, so just let any of us know when your going to be in Florida and we'll make something go on for when your here.
> 
> Ron


NO, NO, NO!!! It hasta come off...I already put in a bid for that afternoon and night...otherwise I get stuck with Marie AND her mother...arrgghh...you know what it's like having to eat the early bird dinner with an 82 year-old? I am a creature of the night...I don't wake until noon and don't eat dinner before 9 or 10PM...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

One of these days, I will get to tell a story to friends.
I will tell them of how I dated my wife for six years and was married for twenty something.
Then, one day, I joined CS.
Then, on another day, I herfed with a bunch of cigar addicted port/patron/maker's mark drinking guys.
Then, within two month's time, we herfed five times, one to include our spouses/girlfriends.
Then, they planned more herfs, one, two per month, all over Florida.
Then, I received a letter from the attorney representing my wife.
Then, I was formally served with court documents.
Then, I said good bye to 50% of everthing I own.
Then, well, lets herf!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> One of these days, I will get to tell a story to friends.
> I will tell them of how I dated my wife for six years and was married for twenty something.
> Then, one day, I joined CS.
> Then, on another day, I herfed with a bunch of cigar addicted port/patron/maker's mark drinking guys.
> ...


Hell...now that the girls are into the togetherness of alla this just bring 'em along...they were all a blast on Friday night...AND, they didn't cramp our styles...actually, they sorta all got into the "one of the boys" thing...I seem to remember hearing stuff from them about ice cubes, and nectar of the Gods, and tiger leaps... ...you guys from up north should just drive down to LJ's in 1/21...we need to hook up with you...then we can plan all sorts of stuff for the state of Florida...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Blueface said:


> One of these days, I will get to tell a story to friends.
> I will tell them of how I dated my wife for six years and was married for twenty something.
> Then, one day, I joined CS.
> Then, on another day, I herfed with a bunch of cigar addicted port/patron/maker's mark drinking guys.
> ...


You want some cheese to go with that wine brother?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> You want some cheese to go with that wine brother?


:r MFAO @ Nely!!!!!!! Took the words right out of my mouth!!!!!! Hey Blueface, At least you didn't have your wife ask you "WHAT THE F^&* HAPPENED TO YOUR FACE" when YOU came home from the last get together!!!!!!! And my wife is STILL telling me to go out and have a good time with the guys!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Hell...now that the girls are into the togetherness of alla this just bring 'em along...they were all a blast on Friday night...AND, they didn't cramp our styles...actually, they sorta all got into the "one of the boys" thing...I seem to remember hearing stuff from them about ice cubes, and nectar of the Gods, and tiger leaps... ...you guys from up north should just drive down to LJ's in 1/21...we need to hook up with you...then we can plan all sorts of stuff for the state of Florida...


I love the way his mind works!!!!! Sounds like having a herf to plan more herfs!!!!! How cool is THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------

